# Any point going to the Vancouver Guitar Show?



## NOS Gary (May 3, 2007)

It's on Sunday, April 6th. I've been to a lot of guitar shows across the country, and these Vancouver ones are pretty dismal, but I keep going. Just never get tired of the look, the sound, the feel, the smell of a roomful of guitars. Any other local members going?

And by the way - just what makes a good guitar show? To me, it's got to have, first and foremost, a large selection of instruments, new, used and vintage. And a vibe. I love the comraderie, everyone there sharing a common interest, running into old friends. Jeez, maybe I will go after all!


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

I didn't even know we had one 

Too close now, I'm booked that day. Have fun!


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Had no idea this was going on either!


----------

